# Purvis Cellars



## Ronin (12/8/08)

Hi Everyone,

I was in Purvis cellars in surrey hills the other day spending too much money, and the guy mentioned that they have a new website.

So in case you didn't know:

http://www.purviscellars.com.au/

I was amazed at the selection of beer.

James


----------



## Fents (12/8/08)

everytime i walk in there my jaw hits the ground and my wallet somehows manages to empty itself.


----------



## Ronin (12/8/08)

Fents said:


> everytime i walk in there my jaw hits the ground and my wallet somehows manages to empty itself.



Strange how that happens isn't it.

I was absolutely stunned at the selection. My wife ended up telling me I was taking too long to make up my mind (mind you we bought as much beer for her as we did for me) And the salesman said they were going to have an 'Australia Vs. The Rest Of The World' beer tasting soon. Hopefully they advertise it on their website.


----------



## braufrau (12/8/08)

Ronin said:


> Strange how that happens isn't it.
> 
> I was absolutely stunned at the selection. My wife ended up telling me I was taking too long to make up my mind (mind you we bought as much beer for her as we did for me) And the salesman said they were going to have an 'Australia Vs. The Rest Of The World' beer tasting soon. Hopefully they advertise it on their website.




HWMBO gets invitations to those things .. I don't know how he got on the invitation list .. I think he just opened his wallet there and emptied it one day!

Oh wait .. He tells me he signed up at the shop, got a 10% discount on the beer and a card!


----------



## HoppingMad (12/8/08)

Haven't checked it out yet but a mate of mine went to a tasting evening there (apparently they have them often) and said the range they had was awesome. Even better than the Microbrewery showcase at Fed Square in some ways, and a good range of internationals. He said he tried a fruity French beer that knocked his socks off. 

Hopper.


----------



## Ronin (12/8/08)

braufrau said:


> HWMBO gets invitations to those things .. I don't know how he got on the invitation list .. I think he just opened his wallet there and emptied it one day!
> 
> Oh wait .. He tells me he signed up at the shop, got a 10% discount on the beer and a card!



Yeah I signed up too...maybe emptying your wallet is a prerequisite for membership?


----------



## Fourstar (12/8/08)

Purvis is excellent for their selection. have been going there for the past three years! Best thing about meeting my partner! (She lived in surrey hills.)

The purvis cellar club is good, you get the discount on beers (mixed 6 from me ory) and build up points redeemable for beer and liquor. They also have a weekly newsletter of promotions, tasting nights and members discount prices on slabs and 6ers. (local and imported)

I woudlnt be suprised if they cover 70% of the the Aussie micros aswell (the ones that transport to VIC).

:chug: 
Cheers Purvis!


----------

